# Do You Shop At Wal-Mart?



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

...


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i only go there when i'm really desperate and can't find something somewhere else. the customer service is atrocious and so many rude people flock to there. i always see the sheriff there whenever i go there, too, lol.

having to put up w/ all this, yeah, they better have prices lower than others.

target is better. and less chaotic.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

of course, why shouldn't i?


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

I can't believe I do, but yes. I have a hatred for Walmart ever since it ran my employer out of town years ago when it moved in.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Is there really much choice?


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Hell no


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I love walmart but when it isnt packed


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Publix all the way bby


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I don't see why not? Great prices comparing to Albertsons and Sprouts. My dad likes shopping at Sprouts. That store is pricey. :/


----------



## NahMean (May 19, 2014)

It baffles me how much Walmarts can differ depending on the location. The one nearest me is a white trash **** hole, while this other one in a college town a bit further from me is pretty clean w/ people that act fairly decent for the most part. I'm fortunate enough to have a Super Target in my area where I normally go to though.


----------



## Blag (Dec 12, 2014)

No walmart = no shopping at walmart


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Absolutely! I prefer the layout/look of other stores,but the prices can't be beat.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

We don't have any here.

My town doesn't have a Asda either.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

Yes I do and I know I should feel bad for shopping there but I don't, I really don't. *hides*


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

I used to due to a very specific reason that no longer applies. I currently don't shop there. 

I'm not a fan of the company, but it would be a bit grandiose to say that I'm boycotting them. The truth is that there's not much I would buy from them that I can't get more conveniently somewhere else.


----------



## saperson (Jun 28, 2015)

I like shopping at Walmart because they have pretty much everything. I don't have to run to 5 different stores


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

I love Wal-Mart!!


----------



## Methodical (Jul 18, 2014)

tea111red said:


> i only go there when i'm really desperate and can't find something somewhere else. *the customer service is atrocious* and so many rude people flock to there. i always see the sheriff there whenever i go there, too, lol.
> 
> having to put up w/ all this, yeah, they better have prices lower than others.
> 
> target is better. and less chaotic.


makes me sad they make employees do stupid chants like this. It's the definition of corporate humiliation.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I live in a small town so theres not much of a choice. The one we have here is very clean and kept pretty well though, thank god. When I lived in California some of the Walmarts down there were utter garbage.


----------



## halfly (Sep 18, 2012)

Not if I can avoid it which isn't usually that difficult. There's not even one nearby me anyhow.


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

I've been distancing myself from it lately and have been shopping online instead.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

No, we don't have one. Asda is part of the Wal-Mart chain though, dunno if that counts. But no, either way xD


----------



## TheClown7 (Oct 15, 2013)

Yes. A lot of cheap stuff.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

No. I'd rather cut my arm off that shop there.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I shop at Walmart for my groceries because you can price match any item, even by showing the clerk advertisements on your phone. The Walmart's around here all charge the exact same prices for everything, however, some locations like the one near my house are complete and utter dumps. The floors are peeling, its so disgustingly dirty in there, all the carts have at least one wheel that is ****ed, they are never cleaned, the staff refuse to open another checkout lane when people are lined up back into the middle of the store, and the produce often picked over or crap all together. 

Oddly enough, other locations in the same city are completely clean, have way better produce, never have any long line ups, have great clean functioning shopping carts even though they charge the same prices.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Occasionally.

They do have some good bargains but most of their stuff is cheap crap.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

No Wal-marts live here but I'm sure they are probably alive under a different name ...


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

No. I don't know what scares the hell out of me more, some of the people that shop there, or the people that work there.

(peopleofwalmart.com)

There are also a few things I refuse to buy there, like any kind of meat. It's always five minutes away from turning. I got sick from it once.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

My husband has a problem with walmart so we only go there if we can't find something anywhere else and I repeatedly tell him we can get it at walmart. Personally I like having everything in one place and if I'm shopping at walmart I'm not caring about quality. Although if you actual do go to a specific store you can get 10 times the quality for the same price. Walmart is not actually that much cheaper, if at all, than most other places and amazon.com definitely beats them even with shipping if I want to wait for delivery.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*ASDA*

too crowded.

cheapest & worst products. Labelled & aimed for the poor.

I go there because just on type of muesli that is only available there. I go by bike.

I remember being told by neighbours in the forest when I was 6. 
They got excited cos it was so cheap. There's supermarket history in this country. Americans bought this chain, leaving the title the same, making profits on their principles. Only one food & drink executive told me that Wal Mart own it.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_supermarket_chains_in_the_United_Kingdom


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

Wal Mart is the poor college student's go-to place to shop. 

Well, actually it's either Wal Mart or Amazon Prime.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Yeah since that's about the only place to shop where I live.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Sometimes i do. Prices are hard to beat for some stuff.

Last thing i bought was a workout bench and a new punching bag. The old one bled out his last land.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

Not in awhile


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I haven't been there in a really long time. I just remember the people who shop there look really dumb and gross and the people who work there look like they are on the verge of suicide. 

They would also have 15 or more cash registers, but only 2 of them would be open, no matter how busy they were. They basically forced 2 people to do the job of 10 people in order to save money on labor.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

I very occasionally shop at Asda, but only if I want some non-food items as well.


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

i try not to


----------



## Robleye (Sep 26, 2012)

I don't really like Walmart but it's the only place here that you can buy everything in one store.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

sabbath9 said:


> HELL NO!!! Boycott Walmart and Sam's Club! Most of their employees need government assistance to get by. They treat their employees like slaves: ultra low wages, terrible scheduling, part time hours to avoid benefits, destroy local businesses, etc. The Waltons are like 4 of the top 10 richest people in the country, yet they abuse workers, the environment, their suppliers, etc. We shop at Costco instead: living wages, treat their employees humanely, excellent return policies, fantastic shopping experience, better quality products, etc. If we don't need a lot of something we shop at Publix which is employee owned! Please educate yourself about the corporations that are destroying this country and the planet. Use your buying power as a weapon to get them to change their unamerican policies and behaviors. We also boycott Chick-Fil-A, Papa Johns, Home Depot, Hobby Lobby.


Why do you avoid Papa Johns?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

TenYears said:


> No. I don't know what scares the hell out of me more, some of the people that shop there, or the people that work there.
> 
> (peopleofwalmart.com)


Yeah, every shopping trip there is an adventure... :surprise:


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Yea, I do my weekly grocery shopping there. Just can't beat the prices. I don't know why people whine that they don't pay their employees well. The minimum is $9/hour and will be $10/hour in Feb, while the average is $13/hour. Unskilled laborers can't get those wages, and benefits, working in most other places.


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

nubly said:


> Yea, I do my weekly grocery shopping there. Just can't beat the prices. I don't know why people whine that they don't pay their employees well. The minimum is $9/hour and will be $10/hour in Feb, while the average is $13/hour. Unskilled laborers can't get those wages, and benefits, working in most other places.


You think $10/hour isn't slave labor in this day and age, no matter how common it is? I pay someone $10/package shipped, and it doesn't take more than twenty minutes. I'm a human being though, with feelings, not a sociopathic corporation.


----------



## Peighton (Jun 12, 2015)

We don't have it here but I had no idea it was hated so much.


----------



## 525826 (Aug 29, 2014)

I would if it was closer


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

tea111red said:


> i only go there when i'm really desperate and can't find something somewhere else. the customer service is atrocious and so many rude people flock to there. i always see the sheriff there whenever i go there, too, lol.
> 
> having to put up w/ all this, yeah, they better have prices lower than others.
> 
> target is better. and less chaotic.


Maybe the customer service varies by location. I know Walmart is one of the easiest places to return items to. I also shop at night and a lot of the employees are nice and will move stuff out of your way if they are partly blocking your way while stocking shelves(without you even asking) and say hi. Also when using the self-checkout I've had them offer to ring me up at a regular cash register. A few night ago, at a Walmart that isn't my usual, the girl at the self-checkout got a big bag and put my cases of pop and canned cat food in it so it wouldn't get soaked in the rain.

Only poor customer service I can recall, at my local Walmart, has been times when they've had food isles blocked off late at night for cleaning. That is to be expected, but I've had someone there flatly tell me that they wouldn't get me the item I came there for. On the other hand, one time I was there an hour early before they opened the outdoor garden section, and they had an employee unlock the door so I could get the potting soil I wanted


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Most of my shopping is done at Kroger and Walmart. I would probably use Kroger way more for daytime shopping but my girlfriend prefers certain things that Walmart caries that our local Kroger doesn't. I like Walmart for late night shopping so I can avoid lots of people. 

We also have Meijer in my area that is open 24 hrs but we don't seem to like them as much. While not their fault, know I've had more incidents of running into people I know at Meijer  Walmart and Kroger brand foods also seem to be better than Meijer brand foods a lot of times.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm a supervisor there so I don't shop there, they gave me that paycheck- I'm not giving it back.
Soon I'm getting a new job so I might. I'm gonna miss my profit sharing bonuses so bad  The new way they do annual raises is a joke though so I'm out.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Walmarts are quite non-existant in D.C. and Northern Virginia.Instead, we have 'Giant Supermarket', and it is expensive as hell. Before I moved to DC from the Southern US, Walmart was the dominant food chain store that I shopped at all the time.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

Yes, great for buying basic stuff for cheap, especially products that do not have much variety of. 

As much as I dislike big box stores, even if I dont' shop there, others will regardless.


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

Not often, but yes 

I frankly don't care about the politics behind it, it's a convenient place to stop by on my way home from work.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

No, because we don't have it here where i live. But i have always been curious how bad it actually is. I'd love to go to one.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Just went shopping there the other day. It's always an adventure. The people who shop there are different than anywhere else. Several websites out there devoted to this fact.

www.peopleofwalmart.com


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Are those creepy Wal-Mart morning chants an actual thing?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

AussiePea said:


> Are those creepy Wal-Mart morning chants an actual thing?


Wha? :stu :con


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Apparently something the stores do each morning before opening.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

AussiePea said:


> Apparently something the stores do each morning before opening.


Never heard of 'em. :stu


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

No! I am a proud Minnesotan and since we are the birthplace of Target, I shop there. 

Frankly, Walmart scares me.



... eh, who am I kidding? 95% of my **** is from amazon.


----------



## Chasingclouds (Jan 7, 2015)

I don't think there's much of a choice. Walmart has spread to almost every known location or state in the US, driving out smaller employers wherever they may be. I try to keep my shopping small when I need something like groceries, but I will shop at our local one if it's something I can't get at a smaller retailer.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Yes, because it's cheap, they're everywhere, and they have self check out.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

I don't live in a country that has them but I voted yes because I would frequent them if I did LOL...


----------



## Amnesia (Jun 25, 2015)

There's no Walmart where I live so that'd be a no.


----------



## Volp (Apr 1, 2012)

I shop at this WalMart.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Hadn't been there in years but I visited last week and I suddenly remembered why. A mixture of dim fluorescent lighting and some the customers who shop there looking like they have no soul made me feel depressed.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

No, I never do. Anything wal-mart has, I can find on amazon cheaper anyway.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Volp said:


> I shop at this WalMart.


:lol

This inspired a morning of watching Walmart fights on Youtube. I didn't think so many of them existed.

To answer the thread: not any more


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

I live in South Australia and we don't have Wal-Mart stores here. We have Target and Big W. I like shopping in Target, not so much Big W. Too many people generally.


----------



## Seegan (Mar 24, 2015)

It's really the only place my family can afford and even that's getting ridiculous.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't really avoid it (not because it's Wal-Mart, anyway). Ironically, my closest Wally World is too far away to be convenient and there is a closer super store (right around the corner) that I can go to and find just about anything I need.

Wally World sometimes has more variety but I can't drive and I'm at the mercy of people being in the mood to go somewhere.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Yes. Just went there tonight, actually. I mostly get some food items or everyday necessities. Most of my visits have been normal so far, lol.


----------

